# BOV ?



## SUPERSTEVE'S200SX (Feb 24, 2004)

Ok on the very top of the BOV there is a place for a 3rd line can that be t'd off to to the intake manifold or no


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

SUPERFLYNISSAN200SX said:


> Ok on the very top of the BOV there is a place for a 3rd line can that be t'd off to to the intake manifold or no


Dude give us a bone man... What BOV are you using?????


----------



## SUPERSTEVE'S200SX (Feb 24, 2004)

wes said:


> Dude give us a bone man... What BOV are you using?????
> 
> 
> Ok doggy doggys heres the bone its the bocsh bypass


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

SUPERFLYNISSAN200SX said:


> Ok on the very top of the BOV there is a place for a 3rd line can that be t'd off to to the intake manifold or no



that's for vacuum reference dude.


do you know what you're doing?


----------



## SUPERSTEVE'S200SX (Feb 24, 2004)

chimmike said:


> that's for vacuum reference dude.
> 
> 
> do you know what you're doing?



Mike honestly give me more credit then that im not one of the crazy dudes, that just wakes up and say ok im gonna turbo my car today, i know tons of research and months of planning has to go into this and thats what im attempting here its just weird as hell im looking at what i bought off of someone ok, the piping and all was off a ga in a 93 ok and the entire setup that was sent had the pipe that would come of the turbine housing connect to the filter also including some rubber piping that was connected the bottom of the bypass blow off whatever the hell it is that some what like the setup Wes haves, if i had pics i would show you but i honestly never seen a blow off valve made out of strait plastic is why im asking.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

it's a bosch recirc valve. it does it's job, there's no specific need for it to be made of metal other than "bling" factor.


----------

